# White bass coming out of Utah lake tips.



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Last year I was able to catch a few of these tasty fish and use the top part of the fillet for fish tacos. I've heard that a crew guys are catching them now but my methods last year are proving to be quite unsuccessful. 

Any tips or places where they school up? 

Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Geneva bubbleup still work? That was always the primo spot.


-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

You have a boat, or fishing from shore? I've done good near Lincoln Beach. Find the spring, and its "fish on" !


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lindon Marina seems to be a popular spot for them as well. Guys wade into the shallows north of the dikes and catch quite a few.

I've never targeted them but have had more than a few aggressive buggers swallow a 4/0 circle hook with a big chunk of carp meat on it(intended for catfish).

Shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

*White Bass*

I haven't fished for them for a few years. But I used to fish in Lindon and American Fork quite often. I got into catfishing when I caught a decent sized one. I use the White bass for bait whereas you can keep re-using the pieces of meat because it doesn't fall off.

Anyway, When I used to fish there quite a bit I got used to using white jigs and walking up and down the shore until you find a school of them then you can typically catch a few of them in a row. Hope it helps! Good luck.


----------

